# Vaping Batteries Explained: What To Buy?



## Alex (20/4/14)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (21/4/14)

Good find @Alex , this guy has the ability to explain complex things very simple and all members new to vaping should see this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/4/14)

Here are his recommendations...

For Electronic Mods - Panasonic NCR18650B
For Mech Mods - Sony US18650VTC4

Reactions: Thanks 3


----------



## Die Kriek (21/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Here are his recommendations...
> 
> For Electronic Mods - Panasonic NCR18650B
> For Mech Mods - Sony US18650VTC4


There's a banner over the video that says those batteries are now outdated and he now recommends the Sony 18650 VTC5 for both mech and digi

Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 2


----------

